# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Смысл жизни, смысл жизни  а в чем же смысл смерти???

## мутный тип

Я зажравшийся, ленивый, маменькин сыночек. Жил как все, учился, получил профессию, не нашел работу просрал институт и сижу вот сейчас несу бредятину на этом сайте. В этой жизни я обычно делал то что легче и то что нравится, и дожился стал наркоманом или как идет название таким на районе торчком. Курнул, поржал, пивка чуть чуть и погулять о своей девчонкой, вся радость жизни все светлые моменты. Прищла вот вголову бредовая мысля повесится, убится, растворится исчезнуть. Задумался о смысле жизни не нашел его, так вот теперь задумался о смысле смерти???? подумаеш сдохну, закопают  и что .... был я и меня не стало, что буду я ничего хорошего, что не будет меня ничего хорошего   как быть человеки подсказывайте????

----------


## Дима_

Смысл смерти - защита от перенаселения, чтоб новые живые организмы продолжали жить.
90 % блядин этого форума получила ответ на вопрос "Почему не нужно убивать себя", остальным 10 % насрать на всех, кроме себя.
P,S, Я жителей этого форума блядинами не называл!!!

----------


## Кирилллл

> Курнул, поржал, пивка чуть чуть и погулять о своей девчонкой, вся радость жизни все светлые моменты.


 В принципе этого всего вполне достаточно для счастья, но ты помоему недоговариваешь что то, есть может какая то проблема которая мучает.
Попробуй реализоваться в чём нибудь, займись экстремальными видами спорта если адреналина не хватает

----------


## Кирилллл

А смысл смерти надо в каждом случае индивидуаально рассматривать в твём может и нет в этом никакого смысла.

----------


## Alexsandra

> . Курнул, поржал, пивка чуть чуть и погулять о своей девчонкой, вся радость жизни все светлые моменты. Прищла вот вголову бредовая мысля повесится, убится, растворится исчезнуть.


 Вот ты говоришь, что задумался о смысле жизни, я хочу тебе сказать, что, на мой взгляд, ты просто устал, тебе надоел такой образ жизни, и , наверняка, ты бы с радостью поменял что-то, но тебя в детстве не научили бороться за жизнь, у тебя все есть,тебе по сути не к чему стремиться. Так вот, мой совет: откажись от наркоты, алкоголя, сигарет. Вытерпешь пару дней - браво! Честно. Ты просто не понимаешь, что такое лишение, голод и т.п. Попробуй поставить себе цель, как раз, например, избавиться от этих вредных привычек. А еще, лучше уехать на пару дней в глухую деревню, побыть в одиночестве. Это уже после того, как откажешься от наркоты и т.п. Думаю, встречу от тебя буру негативных эмоций. Прошу. Мне твоя проблема очень знакома. И еще у меня пара вопросов: как у тебя дела обстоят с силой воли? Сколько тебе лет? Живешь с родителями?

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Интересный вопрос, может смысл чтобы планета не перенасилялась?

----------


## Merkuriy

мы рождены для того чтобы умереть вот и весь смысл

----------


## Каин

Никто еще не умирал. Это выражение вполне может быть истинным. Все что мы видим это смерть тела. "В чем смысл смерти нашего тела?" - вопрос более актуален.

----------


## Unity

М.б., «…Смысл» в своего рода «…Перезагрузке» разума, что рано ли, поздно ли, «…Зависает», наблюдая «…Жизнь»?

----------


## lonely

смысл смерти- забвение, спокойствие, покой, тишина,освобождение,  для меня так. возможно идеализирию, но мне так хочеться верить.

----------


## Ferrow

Смысл смерти  в том, что бы дать дорогу новым, молодым. Не занимать место на этой планете.
Смысл жизни в том, что бы чувстовать моменты радости, счастья.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

В Смысла вообще нет не в чём просто факт и всё.. да и кто сказал вообще что должен быть смысл? тут для себя каждый сам решает кому тупо просто существовать хочется и прочее

----------


## wiki

Для некоторых смысла в смерти нет, да им и не нужно умирать, рано ещё, они не готовы к этому, почему? Да потому что они кому-то нужны, они приносят пользу обществу, себе или конкретно кому-то, они живут полной жизнью и почему-то бояться умирать. Для таких людей ( которых большинство) смысла в смерти нет.
  А вот для некоторых этот смысл очень даже просматривается.
 Некоторым нужно умереть, что бы освободить эту планету от лишнего негатива, грязи, тупости, дибилизма, что бы не перенаселять планету бесполезными людьми (а такие согласитесь несомненно есть на этой планете. Их мало, но они есть везде. )И это не бомжи или наркоманы. Не-ет,эти люди могут быть кому-то нужными. Это всевозможные маньяки, психи буйнопомешанные, которые не выходят из психбольниц. Это те люди которые просто ни кому не нужны, вообще ни кому. Это всевозможные уроды (в прямом смысле этого слова), рождённые с 2 головами или рождённые умалишёнными.
   Это всевозможные люди которые мешают обществу ( это уже из относительнонормальных), мешают просто своим присутствием, своим мнением, внешностью, голосом приносят окружающим понимание того, что этот человек лишний, что он мешает всем и везде.Что его не должно быть вообще, а он есть.

----------

